# Nwbie's Brute



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is the brute with my wife and son.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice, I like it!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice brute,


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bike man.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am hoping to get my pipe and tuning sorted out this winter and hopefully have a big lift on it for mud nats next year. I have just been slow on the lift because I am running stock axles and have had good luck with em so far and I have 3 spare gorilla's now. So I will either buy one more gorilla axle and order the 4 inch minus axles or sell my spares and order a big one complete. Like everyone else its just never enough, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice...are you the same guy I sold a Dynatek to on HL a while back?? If so, how is it doing??


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lookin good and i think your son is about to whoop you with that stick....lol...


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice brute man!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice BRUTE:rockn:


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like you may need to invest in a little 90 pretty soon! He looks like he is ready to take the controls.
Nice looking bike and family you have there. Enjoy every minute with them, it goes by too quick!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Nice...are you the same guy I sold a Dynatek to on HL a while back?? If so, how is it doing??


Yep! Same Guy

I have been doing pretty good. Finally made it back from Iraq and I still don't seem to ever have time to ride but what riding I have done has been lots of fun. Especially since the dyna eliminated the need to hold down override in reverse and it stands up very easy now in low or high :rockn:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

walker said:


> lookin good and i think your son is about to whoop you with that stick....lol...


Dang! you must know him..lol 
He is a rough lil poot


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

NOLABear said:


> Looks like you may need to invest in a little 90 pretty soon! He looks like he is ready to take the controls.
> Nice looking bike and family you have there. Enjoy every minute with them, it goes by too quick!


Definately! He has the power wheels quad now and I am going to get him a gas powered very soon.
Your also right about how fast time flies with children.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and compliments. Not sure if I will make many big rides til mud nats again but I do hope to meet some of the people on here soon.
Zack


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Action shot before I moved the radiator up and leveled the snorks off. Pretty obvious why the radiator had to come up, lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

another.. same ride. I haven't rode this summer and these are from early spring at highlifter park.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice looking Brute Zack! Welcome to the Board.


----------

